# Lexus LF-CC



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Concept shows off a 'new' ish hybrid drivetrain, but this is supposed to be the next ISF, with all the engines available.

It's not a 911, but me likey where Lexus is going these days.

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/09/lexus-lf-cc-concept-this-is-what-is.html


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought a Lexus SC300 Coupe in 1992. It was one of the best cars I ever owned. I was very disappointed when they dropped that model and replaced it with the bizarre SC430 convertible. I'm glad to see that Lexus is making a sport coupe again.

CA


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

captainaudio said:


> I bought a Lexus SC300 Coupe in 1992. It was one of the best cars I ever owned. I was very disappointed when they dropped that model and replaced it with the bizarre SC430 convertible. I'm glad to see that Lexus is making a sport coupe again.
> 
> CA


Agree - I liked the old SC but that fish thing that they made was a disaster. Anyone who spent that kind of coin on that car was certainly not a fan of driving...

I like that Toyota is trying somewhat to offer something interesting through Lexus. The Toybaru notwithstanding but that is not really serious unless that get some forced induction on it.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I owned a 98' GS400 for 3yrs and it remains the best car (overall) that I've owned!

Lexus seriously needs to fire whoever is designing this so-called L-Finesse look. Sh1t id FUGLY!

~ Big Marcus


----------

